# What's the story behind your fursona's name?



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

I wasn't sure exactly how to pose this question, but it'd be kinna cool to see/hear the story on how people chose their fursona's name (and ultimately what it means to them)!  

For a quick example, my fursona's name is Ricin.  And to be honest, my best friend (who is also a furry and got me into the furry fandom to begin with) is named Cyanide.  After awhile of thinking about names, I just decided to google a list of the world's deadliest poisons.  Low and behold, Ricin was on the list.  But before picking it, I was in debate between Ricin and Strychinine.  So then I texted a friend of mine asking,

"Hey, so I'm looking for a name for my fursona.  Does Ricin or Strychinine sound better?"

To which he replied,


"Ricin!"

So BAM!  That's pretty much how I got my name.  As far as what it means to me, well... that I'm not really sure about.  I mean it's not like it /doesn't/ mean anything to me, it's just kind of... *shrugs* I'm not really sure.

So, anyone else?

P.S> I guess if I /really/ wanted to get into this, I guess you could share how your fursona got their name (you picking it in real life or whatever) *or* I guess whatever your fursona's canon is.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, "Sepp" was what my grandma always called me as a kid (well, that and "Seppi"), apparently it's little more in reality than a German shortform for Joseph, but I just always thought it sounded cool. His last name is Schneider, which is literally German for a tailor, but the root is "schneiden", which means to cut or sever, so it was a reference to his bipolar disorder and his severe depression, as in the whole "cutter" thing...even though he has never cut...plus alliteration is cool, and you could throw in a Nazi/Slayer reference into him with his "SS" initials.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm Hewge down under.

It was just an old WoW character name I had, and now I use it everywhere.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@sniperfreak223 wow, that's actually pretty neat ^^!  Now I feel all obsolete XD.
@Hewge Nice xP.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 22, 2014)

It took me forever to name mine. I eventually decided with Leora. Leo for lion (bravery and pride) and ra to make it sound feminine.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 22, 2014)

Mr Sparta is my reddit username, but before that, I based it off of my love for 300 (and the obligatory meme.) Hell, in my Ocarina of Time save, I named my Link "SPARTAAAA" which lead to various instances of hilarity. I also use this as a way of making myself less recognizable or traceable. On other sites when I was younger I used my last name for a username, and that joining an internet community with that kind of name will result in... Unwanted situations (I was an idiot, and probably still am)

Since my sona is pretty flat, I thought that using my username here for the gator's alias was not such a bad idea.

Madness?

No...
THIS IS SPARTAAAA!!!


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 22, 2014)

My GSD Fursona's name came about whilst searching the vast caverns of my brain, and not finding anything turning to the world of music.  I came upon a song I really liked and had been working to choreograph a bit too and then BAM!!! It hit me like a brick wall, FIREFLY!  I'll just use the same name as the song and well.... it kinda stuck.  Even went so far as to give him a tattoo that is his name in Japanese Kanji on his thigh after a week or so.... really the final clincher for me ^~^  To me his name represents a free spirit, one that is not only not afraid of the dark but someone who shines just for he hell of it.  I better stop before I get all theoretical :V


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

Misomie said:


> It took me forever to name mine. I eventually decided with Leora. Leo for lion (bravery and pride) and ra to make it sound feminine.



That's awesome .  It's always really cool to find people whose names have some meaning like that :3


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

SierraCanine said:


> My GSD Fursona's name came about whilst searching the vast caverns of my brain, and not finding anything turning to the world of music.  I came upon a song I really liked and had been working to choreograph a bit too and then BAM!!! It hit me like a brick wall, FIREFLY!  I'll just use the same name as the song and well.... it kinda stuck.  Even went so far as to give him a tattoo that is his name in Japanese Kanji on his thigh after a week or so.... really the final clincher for me ^~^  To me his name represents a free spirit, one that is not only not afraid of the dark but someone who shines just for he hell of it.  I better stop before I get all theoretical :V



That's pretty cool too ^^!   haha it's okay xD.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Mr Sparta is my reddit username, but before that, I based it off of my love for 300 (and the obligatory meme.) Hell, in my Ocarina of Time save, I named my Link "SPARTAAAA" which lead to various instances of hilarity. I also use this as a way of making myself less recognizable or traceable. On other sites when I was younger I used my last name for a username, and that joining an internet community with that kind of name will result in... Unwanted situations (I was an idiot, and probably still am)
> 
> Since my sona is pretty flat, I thought that using my username here for the gator's alias was not such a bad idea.
> 
> ...



I'm super tempted to wanna say "THIS IS SPARTAAAA!" but you took the opportunity xD.  You at least get some infamy for having your username as Sparta though xP


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 22, 2014)

Might want to avoid multiple posts in a row in the future. It's bad forum etiquette.

For my own name, I'll just copy-paste from another thread, if you don't mind.



			
				Zan'theros said:
			
		

> I found the name Zan'theros by getting a rudimentary understanding of draconic language (or one dialect of it, anyway). It's defined as 'fiery wanderer', and with his history of searching the world for a purpose in life, combined with his flaming red-and-gold-flecked scales, it's a very apt moniker.
> 
> Its full definition is something like 'honourable wandering brother of flame'.
> 
> The 'za' on its own means honour, but add an 'n' to apply that trait to a male individual, making 'zan' mean honourable male. When separated by an apostrophe, its meaning changes from 'male' to 'brother'. 'Ther' means fire, and 'ros' translates as wander, so 'theros' means 'wandering flame'. Combining both 'zan' and 'theros' in a single word melds all of these definitions to create 'honourable wandering brother of flame'. However, it can be abbreviated to simply 'fiery wanderer'.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 22, 2014)

My name, and names I come up with in general usually just boil down to me sitting down and something popping into my head that feels right, nothing much more than that.

I do seem to have a tendency towards the letter K for starting names though.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@ Zan'theros Oops, sorry >< .  and nope, I don't mind at all~.  That's pretty awesome though 
@Krysch That's normally the same for me, I'll just google names usually and pick something that just seems to stick.  I love the letter S, R, L for a certain reason D:


----------



## Krysch (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't google them though, I just muddle together some letters till they sound right.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

Huh, I'll keep tabs on you in case I need any good names for a novel or something xP!  In which case, I might actually need some names due to a novel I'm currently working on... D:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2014)

Cali was taken from the name of the ice lolly, Calippo, on a day when I ate one of these and remembered my childhood fondly, and shared that day with my best friend and overall, it was a great day. So I wanted to capture that in my 'sona's name.

Raykus as a last name was a bastardisation of the word 'gyrate', which was originally inspired from the word 'twist', from the ice lolly Twister, which my ex had sugested I try. Since I liked the ice lolly after trying it, and I was so in love with the guy, again I wanted to incorporate the word.

Isto as a middle name was me trying to play on the name Callisto, as putting the two names together becomes Cali Isto, which when said aloud almost sounds like it.


----------



## TheRH100 (Apr 22, 2014)

I got the first name from the fact that my real name starts with an R (not sayin' hehe) so that came to my head. Then I thought it would be cool to have a Japanese last name, I was thinking of stuff, then, because of whatever the hell I was on, I use big butt of all combinations of two words. I've been regretting this since February. But hey, Kyojiri now has two meanings, one in kanji, the other in katakana.

So yeah, I'm gonna be a terrible parent if I named one of my kids like Ryan Kyojiri.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@Alexxx; Sweet .
@TheRH100; I'm tempted to ask you now what those two meanings are, you've piqued my curiosity xP


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 22, 2014)

Irony or something. I thought I'd make up a stereotypical feline name (Leonardo DeCatt) and then give it to a dog. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

XD, that's all I've to say to that xD


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 22, 2014)

I named mine Holly many years ago because that was the name of all my black-furred emo characters.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

Sadly due to my lack of imagination unt my already "cool" name...
My fursona's name unt my real name are one in the same. Lucius Savage.
Lucius translating to light-bearer and Savage being my/it's nature is one way to look at it.
My fursona being a kitsune barghest, it already seems to be a malicious malevolence being.
But in the end the name fit unt I'm pretty awful at naming things so my name was his.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

My freshmen year in high school, the computer design room had call of duty on the pc's and we all made different names. I usually went by Captain Fox(Now part of my band name) then during my sophomore year I got and X-Box and needed a gamer tag. I still wanted "Fox" somewhere in the name but I wanted it to roll of the tongue, not necessarily rhyme but sound cool and be original. Eventually I decided on RockerFox96, after getting into the Guardians of the Galaxy comics at the time and I thought RocketFox was to close to Rocket Raccoon, so I swapped out the t for an r and became RockerFox96. At the school I started going by RockerFox69; due to slight immaturity; then to RockerFox96, for the year if my birth, and then finally to just RockerFox. Near the end of my Junior year I became a furry and needed a name, the rest is history.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

RockerFox said:


> My freshmen year in high school, the computer design room had call of duty on the pc's and we all made different names. I usually went by Captain Fox(Now part of my band name) then during my sophomore year I got and X-Box and needed a gamer tag. I still wanted "Fox" somewhere in the name but I wanted it to roll of the tongue, not necessarily rhyme but sound cool and be original. Eventually I decided on RockerFox96, after getting into the Guardians of the Galaxy comics at the time and I thought RocketFox was to close to Rocket Raccoon, so I swapped out the t for an r and became RockerFox96. At the school I started going by RockerFox69; due to slight immaturity; then to RockerFox96, for the year if my birth, and then finally to just RockerFox. Near the end of my Junior year I became a furry and needed a name, the rest is history.



Creative!  Immature near the beginning, but creative nonetheless xD.  So what got you into being a furry?  For me, I'm not really sure where it started, outside of wearing my tail I bought the start of my Senior year of High school, but I've always loved wolves.  I kinna stopped drawing them throughout high school and then BOOM I became a furry just this past summer xD


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

ricinsbluebox said:


> Creative!  Immature near the beginning, but creative nonetheless xD.  So what got you into being a furry?  For me, I'm not really sure where it started, outside of wearing my tail I bought the start of my Senior year of High school, but I've always loved wolves.  I kinna stopped drawing them throughout high school and then BOOM I became a furry just this past summer xD


A friend of mine always wore this wolf tail. One day I asked him why, he said that he was a furry. I asked them what furries were, I related to most of the stuff he explained, and soon enough I was walking around school with a fox tail clipped on. That and the kicker for being a furry was my love of anthro, mostly in the cartoons I grew up with.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 22, 2014)

@RockerFox: At least you admitted to being a furry when you wore your tail around!  When I first started wearing mine, I honestly didn't really know what it meant, so kind of in a way it was this gag thing I was doing until I actually realized what I was doing xD.  Since we're prolly close to the same age, we prolly grew up with the same cartoons, though I based my (long time ago) fursona-ish character on a realistic looking wolf rather than go full anthro.  Now though, Id be safe to bet at some point I'll develop an anthro out of my current fursona, who I spent seven f'cking HOURS drawing and coloring...


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

RockerFox said:


> A friend of mine always wore this wolf tail. One day I asked him why, he said that he was a furry. I asked them what furries were, I related to most of the stuff he explained, and soon enough I was walking around school with a fox tail clipped on. That and the kicker for being a furry was my love of anthro, mostly in the cartoons I grew up with.



This^ once again sums up my life once more.
Perhaps you are the clone they they talk about, und have my traits...


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2014)

For my main fursona, Aouzy. I combined my first name with my nickname Ozzy.

For my other fursona, I like the color pink and I like pigs so I thought it would be perfect for her because 'Pinky' kinda sounds like 'piggy'.


----------



## Carnau (Apr 23, 2014)

Isra is short for israfur, my old account. Title granted to me by Gibby.
Israfur is basically just a manipulation of the name _Israfel.
Edit: Woo hoo, 400th post! : D
_


----------



## Seaborg (Apr 28, 2014)

This is a cool topic! I don't think my story is as good as some others haha, but basically I dyed my hair a mixture of two colours that I had left over, and I decided to called it 'Seaborg'! Then, since my sona is a mudkip, and I'm super into technology, the name seemed to fit!


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 28, 2014)

I came up with my fursona's name, by playing WoW.


Yep, the druid is my favorite class and moonfire was my favorite spell, I would cast it, and cast it, and cast it. Spamming moonfire as a balance druid in BG's. (Although I like ferals more) At the time, I was a noob, I didn't really know much about WoW. 

As I was casting it, at the time I was still looking for a good name, then it hit me, Moonfire seemed to fit a dragon so well (Or at least in my eyes), and thus, MoonFire dragon became my fursona.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 30, 2014)

Moonfire* said:
			
		

> I came up with my fursona's name, by playing WoW. Yep, the druid is my favorite class and moonfire was my favorite spell, I would cast it, and cast it, and cast it.



FINALLY! Someone that loves playing droods on WoW just as much as I do!
My night elf druid is a frickin tank with a 2h hammer and stamina boosts for bear form. :3


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (May 15, 2014)

Everything I do has a meaning. I choose the name LabyrinthMaster 7 years ago, the other kids at school used to tell me how good I was at drawing mazes, that I was some kind of "maze master". It's from that surname they gave me that I got the idea. I kept it ever since. And if you're wondering what my mazes look like, here's an easy one I drew a year go: https://i.imgur.com/Numwd.jpg
"easy"


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2014)

LabyrinthMaster said:


> Everything I do has a meaning. I choose the name LabyrinthMaster 7 years ago, the other kids at school used to tell me how good I was at drawing mazes, that I was some kind of "maze master". It's from that surname they gave me that I got the idea. I kept it ever since. And if you're wondering what my mazes look like, here's an easy one I drew a year go: https://i.imgur.com/Numwd.jpg
> "easy"



That's easy? I'm afraid of what hard would look like.


----------



## PokemonLuverWulf (May 16, 2014)

Mine is Silverstar. I made her in seventh grade, and I thought it sounded nice for a grey wolf.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 16, 2014)

I have four fursonas, two of them I have yet to name.

My main one, a lynx, is so creatively named Lynx. I don't really know. I wanted something unisex as they are genderless, and since they were a lynx, and lynx sounded like a pretty cool and unisex name, I thought it would be a cool name. Now I'm thinking of renaming them.

Takeshi the pyro deer was so named because it means "fierce, violent"- which doesn't make sense if you know his personality. He is actually shy, gentle, calm, and caring. He can be violent, but it's mostly because of his pyromania. And he really isn't fierce. I was actually looking for Japanese names that meant light, fire, bright, radiance, anything like that, to resemble that he is linked to fire. I found some names like that, but I didn't really like them. Out of all the names I had found, I felt Takeshi was the best one. It had a nice ring to it. Maybe it didn't quite resemble his personality, but who really cares? Most people's names don't resemble their personality anyways.

My third fursona is a female shiba inu. I've had her in my mind for a while now, but she's pretty generic so far. Cute, attractive, nice, happy, loving, just pretty much one of those female characters whose only purpose is to be eye candy. But I do want to make her more than that. So far I do not have a name for her.

As for my fourth fursona, he is a very recent idea. Male Aussiedoodle. That is literally all I know about him right now. No personality whatsoever, as of now. Just a big fluffy shaggy Aussiedoodle. And no name.


----------



## ~lynsis (May 18, 2014)

My name "Lynsis" actually came about from a typo of the name Lyndis (yes from fire emblem) and it just sorta stuck.


----------



## Zee Wolf (May 18, 2014)

I used to think that furries were just all freaks who thought they were animals, but one day around Halloween 2011 I somehow stumbled upon the videos of AlbinoTopaz, also known as Tayerr.  She does really great fursuit dance videos.  Her suit is a black and green canine, and my favorite color has always been green so the suit really appealed to me.  Her last named begins with a Z so she has a letter Z on the back of her suit.  If it wasn't for her I probably would still be really judgmental about the furry fandom and I wouldn't have discovered all the joy and happiness it's brought me.

Also, my family and I have 3 dogs, one of which I picked out.  She's a Golden Retriever -Sheltie mix named Jessy, and she really reminds me of myself since both of us are pretty shy but outgoing when we get comfortable with people.  Sometimes I affectionately call her JeeZee.  I often just shorten it to Zee.  

One day I decided that my fursona needed to be a wolf since I'd always felt an affinity (see what I did there?) for and connection to wolves (my sona was originally a G-Shep named Farben, which means 'color' in German since he was a yellow and blue sparkledog thing straight out of an acid trip).  So, I found a lineart on DeviantArt, thought, "Ok, what would my ultimate fursona look like?" and colored in the lineart (her design has since changed a lot).  So I had this wolf sitting there on my screen, and I was trying to think of names for her.  I thought of Zee, and at first didn't like it too much but I couldn't get it out of my head since my sona looked so much like a Zee.  I started liking it more and more, and the name stuck!


----------



## AngelicDevil (May 19, 2014)

I've never made my fursona yet and have just watched others and observed but I already have my furry name.  I've played a lot of online games, and are on other forums for different things and my username is usually the same (AngelicDevil).  I'm not keen on showing my real name online and so people just call me Angel.  I've come to love the name so it fits for the fursona I am now finally putting together.  For the last name I have chosen*SchÃ¤ferhund *as it means Shepherd Dog in german and I love German Shepherd Dogs and own two of them   (Of course my furry will be a shepherd too hehe)


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2014)

Mines a twist off a character from a gay yiff comic. Was gunna change it years ago but it's been so long I couldn't bother.  Everyone knows me as DemonFur, Demon, D.B., D.F., or Batty.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 19, 2014)

Quite a few changes and lots of work put into it, surprisingly.

My fursonas name is Vanna, I call her Van


Originally, I wanted a name that played off of my username, so of course I looked up words in another language that meant 'wolf' and 'night'. Wolf in old norse is 'Varg', and night is 'nott' , So I called her 'Vanott'. I especially like that it starts with Va because it's like my own name. I am Val, she is Van.

Later I decided that 'Vanott' is a little strange so I settled for the better sounding Vanna. I might just do away with it and call her Van, though.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 21, 2014)

My fursona's name Havelock Songrrakki Bjornson is the same name I use for my SCA persona. I got Havelock from my favorite character in the Discworld series. Songrrakki comes from the Nordic words for "song" and "dog" which is one of the nicknames for coyotes. The reason for that is just to see if I can sneak having a middle name meaning "coyote" past the heralds. The last name means "son of the bear" which I picked because my fursona's great-grandfather was a polar bear.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 21, 2014)

It's hebrew. Calemeyr or Kal-me'ir, Kal (as in Kaleb) means "whole" or "all", me'ir is the present masculine form of leha'ir which means to illuminate or enlighten. So me'ir could rougly mean he (who) illuminates/enlightens. Taken together, the name roughly means "He who enlightens all". The last name, Hesediel, means "kindness of God" and is the name of the Archangel that stopped Abraham from killing Isaac. His other name is Tzadkiel, "Righteousness of God".

So all together: He who enlightens all (through) the kindness of God. No, not Jesus or Buddha or the Saoshyant or anything like that.
note: I am an atheist.


----------



## Leinad Obtrebla (May 22, 2014)

Mhm.... I really never stopped to think about why I chose this name.
...Could be because it's my name backwards, but I don't know... it just feels right.

Not much of a story behind it. Although I wonder if it fits him as a 'fictional character' I'm trying to make of him. (o. o)

I kinda wondered if 'Furs' should come up with names similar to those of different  races/species. I mean, in series such as Star Wars, Mass Effect, Skyrim and Dragon Age (to mention a couple pop-ones) different species have odd-sounding names, similar to those coming from different 'ethnic group' irl. 

I I'd have to come up with furry-sounding names (imo) it's be something simple and unseen...mhmm.. like Êžarl.


----------



## OhKelseyYou (May 24, 2014)

My main fursona's full name is Cosma Saturn Urie. Cosma came from Cosmo from The Fairy Odd Parents, one of my favorite shows as a kid, and cosmos are stuff in space. Saturn is obviously a planet, her and my favorite planet in the solar system. Urie basically came from Brendon Urie, and it may be obvious why I picked it.

My secondary fursona is Enna Urie. Enna is my middle name backwards. Urie is the same as for Cosma


----------



## Wayne Travers (May 24, 2014)

Wayne comes from Batman, since people always seem to say that I have a deep growly voice when I read stories out loud.

Travers comes from Medal of Honor: Airborne's player character, whose last name just happened to stick with me. I later decided to expand on this and make Wayne's last name an Anglicized form of the Polish last name Trawerski, since Wayne has Polish ancestry.


----------



## Sar (May 26, 2014)

Sar and Mew are really just nicknames I get called online. So I decided to name both the male/female counterparts of my fursona and partially because I am a lazy git when it comes to names.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 6, 2014)

Oz is short for Ozzy
Ozzy is short for Ozrich
Ozrich comes from the word Ostrich
Ostrich comes from KingOstrich, which was my XBL user name.


----------



## Mews (Jun 15, 2014)

My fursonas name goes with the nickname I use. 
At first it was Mutt because back in my neopet days everyone was named Wolf and that was my first pick so I just went with Mutt because my heritage in very sporadic and my favourite pup was a mutt. 
then switched to Reues since it meant regret and I had hit a grump stage in my life.
Now it's Mews because it goes with the name I use at work and it's what the guys call me "Mewsie Mews."


----------



## DragonsMaw (Jun 16, 2014)

DragonsMaw is a result of over obsession with tongues and sharp teeth and of course my love for dragons.
Her nickname is DM or Maw.


----------



## IsaacCat (Jun 17, 2014)

I used to play a lot of Dead Space, and I fell in love with the name Isaac, so I decided to adopt it for my new fursona. Also, I'm a cat. =^.^=


----------



## Reaper (Jun 18, 2014)

_With my fursona Reaper, I was just sitting there thinking of a bunch of names that might suit him. Then I decided to look at my favourite PokÃ©mon card which was a Banette and the PokÃ©mon looks like it has a hood like the Grim Reaper. Then I was just like "Hey, why don't I just call him Reaper?" And it was the best choice I ever made. _


----------



## The_Leo_Wolf (Jun 19, 2014)

Then there's me fursona, Duskke (weird names :3) a long long time ago (I was like 7), I wrote a story and decided to make the main characters name Dusk (for lack of a better name). That character, I decided, was completely awesome and I kept the name and used it in other story's. When I made a Fursona, I decided to make his name Dusk originally, but soon I was on a RP on a different site and my characters name had to have 6 characters for some reason, I extended it and then it became Duskke


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 7, 2014)

"Scarlet"







Bet you can't guess where she got _that _name...


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mine is pretty boring in comparison, my real name is Chris, Kit is a shorter nickname for it & my friends used to call me by it when I was younger, plus my great grandfather was called Kit too & I've always liked the name.


----------



## ch_ris127 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ricochet Jake (the grinning bastard in my avatar) came from nowhere. It just rhymed and popped into my head when I was drawing up this new character for a world I created. He ended up being my fursona because it felt right (he ended up not fitting into the story and became a character of his own ), and so here he is


----------



## Granus (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, there really isn't much to say. I just needed a name, and I didn't want to copy anyone, so I just randomly came up with Granus. It stuck, so yeah. That's it. Nothing too complex or anything like that.


----------



## MysticSolstice (Aug 13, 2014)

I've always loved the solstices and found the word solstice very pretty, plus my character has a crescent moon on her back (a symbol that I always associate with the winter solstice) and her furs purple and white (a colour combination that I also associate with the winter solstice) and her birthday's on the winter solstice so the name Solstice was just perfect


----------



## Teckolf (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, the name took me a very long time to develop. My IRL nickname is Twitch but I didn't want to use that name for my fursona. The reason being that I really like Twitch the fursuiter and didn't want to infringe on the name. I had developed the name Teckolf because I thought I wanted to be a wolf and Teck-olf sounded cool. Well, my fursona ended up being a mechanic husky/GSD so I decided to use Torque as his name. With that being said I wanted my fursona to have a proper full name and I like my middle name so I made his first name James. So therefore his name is now James Torque.


----------



## rweb1987 (Aug 25, 2014)

My fursona is named Esa. In Shoshone culture, Esa was the creator wolf god. Esa often rescued his friend Coyote in stories.

Esa's lover is Asen, a c-boy. Asen is named after Asena (greek mythology) who was impregnated by a human, fled, and gave birth. One of Asena's offspring became leader of their birth city's clan.


----------



## Vasquez (Aug 25, 2014)

I've had the same 'sona for almost 4 years now, and in all honesty I only gave them a stable name early last year or so. At first they went by the name "Dianthe", which was Greek as for some reason I thought a Greek name would suit the character, but in all honesty I was unhappy with the name and couldn't think of a better one so I used the name Dianthe for almost 3 years.
Then when I decided it was time to become more active in the furry community I thought it was time to actually find a name that would suit me, and one that I was overall happy with. Considering I am a huge fan of the movie "Aliens" (which is also my favourite movie from the Alien series) the movie also included one of my favourite movie characters of all time, and that was Lt.Vasquez
I loved the name Vasquez and decided to adopt it as my own, in all honesty I can't imagine ever finding a better name or changing it ever again.


----------



## Avalon_Altacantrix (Aug 25, 2014)

I have such a hard time with names.  I chose 'Avalon' as her first name  just because it's pretty and fanciful, and that still took me weeks.   'Altacantrix'...was harder:

Since she's a clone with no family, I  thought it would be fun to make her surname the species of dinosaur  she's derived from.  It works doubly-well given that dinosaurs are  typically referred to by their scientific name, and scientific names  vaguely resemble people names: they're given as the genus + species, and  look a bit like a given name + surname.  (Examples: Tyrannosaurus Rex,  Canis Lupis.  â€˜Tyrannosaurusâ€™ is the genus, a broad term for several  closely related species; â€˜Rexâ€™ is the particular species we all know so  well.  â€˜Canisâ€™ is the genus that contains all wolves, dogs, and coyotes;  â€˜Lupisâ€™ refers to the specific gray wolf species.)  She's a  parasaurolophus, but that's actually a genus, not a species.  So...easy:  I just pick one of the known parasaurolophus species, right?  WRONG!   There are three to choose from: Walkeri and Tubicen sound ugly to me,  and Cyrocristatus is a weird species that doesn't match her appearance.   So I made up my own!  (I knew those two semesters of Latin in college  would come in handy someday!)  "Altacantrix" translates to "noble  singer", very appropriate to a creature that likely used its distinctive  crest for vocalization.  I've used the feminine version of those words,  which is unusual when giving animals scientific names, but they play  surprisingly fast and loose with those naming conventions even in the  real world, and I thought "Altacantrix" sounded WAY cooler than  "Altuscantor".  At least...I hope I got that translation right...I _was_ only two semesters :grin:

You see why I have such a hard time choosing names...


----------



## Owlfeather (Aug 26, 2014)

My fursona - if you can call it that - has a name that is a farfetched bad pun. Bernhard E. Saunders is a brown bear... well, "Bernhard" is a bear-related name, E. stands for Edward (as in "Ted" = Teddy bear)... and a famous children's book character whose first name was "Edward Bear" would later be called "Winnie the Pooh" and "live under the name of Saunders".

Yeah. As I said, farfetched punny version of the old "species surname" principle.


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 26, 2014)

My fursona has such an unoriginal name that it's the perfect one for me! Take my real name, Jason, shorten it to the common nickname, Jay, and then give him the last name Foxx, which is the name of his species with an extra X added at the end. I chose a simple name because I like to keep my life as simple as possible.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 3, 2014)

My Fursona's name is VÃ¦r TÃ¥belige (Vay-air Toe-blee). It means "Be Foolish" in Danish (No. I'm not Danish nor speak it). I enjoy the Tarot and since this Fursona is a new incarnation of me, he was a new start. So a new Fool about to start his journey.


----------



## NiteFang (Sep 4, 2014)

My fursona is just my middle name.. Nicholas. I've always liked that name.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Sep 5, 2014)

My fursona is a Merfur (wolf/orca), and part of her backstory in RP is that she was born in a part of the sea where the spring tides create a lot of turbulence, whirlpools, etc.  So, she was named Maelstrom.

In reality, she has that name because it's the name I created for my account on Second Life where Mael is my avatar.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 5, 2014)

After a whooooole year I've finally decided on a name: Lopori.
It was either that or my name (Sophie) but I'm not a massive fan of my name. Lopori is the name of a real life 2 year old bonobo I know from Twycross Zoo. I can relate to her because she is low ranking and gets picked on by the other kids. And she's just so adorable, last time I went to Twycross I interacted with her through the glass but then a 4 year old called Malaika started kicking her away. I usually like Malaika and play with her sometimes but I was very disappointed in her!!


----------



## Grapejuice (Sep 8, 2014)

So my fursona is named Grapejuice, just like my profile.  I'm not sure how to explain why I chose it..I guess I heard one of my favorite radio djs on my favorite station say how cool would it be to name a pet grapejuice and after that it just stuck. I use the name on alot of my accounts and some of my friends call me grapejuice. It's not a super deep background for the name but I like it because it's unique and kinda funny and fits my fursona's personality.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 8, 2014)

He's supposed to be an earth dragon, and I pulled inspiration out of MTG's Oros, the Avenger for his design.

So I simply took "tierra", the Spanish word for "earth," and mashed it with Oros, and I got Terros.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 9, 2014)

My fursona is still a work in progress, which unfortunately means that the name is a work in progress as well. However, here are some names that I have under consideration:

*~ Myfanwy* is the name I went by when I first joined the forums. It was the name of the main character in my favorite book at the time _The Rook_. It is a really great scifi/fantasy read and everyone should go check it out. It's very Welsh, which is part of my heritage, so bonus! However, not very many people know how to pronounce it. 
~ Then there's also *Catling Gunn* which is my Gaia username. I mostly like it as a cute little play on words and Catling is sort of a unique first name.
~ *Meowco Polo *is also a cute little pun that actually started due to a game of Marco Polo between myself and friends that devolved into senseless meowing at each other. We dubbed it Meowco Polo and the name just sort of stuck.
~ Lastly, there's *Gunhilde "Pistol" Daggersdotter *which is a combination of a few things. The first and last names come from some badass vikings in the great _Egil's Saga_ and the nickname Pistol comes from the Warhammer 40k universe of which I am an avid roleplayer. I'm not sure if I want to use this name for my fursona or save it for some kick ass character later on.

Knowing myself, there is a great chance that I will come up with even more names before I get this gal on paper.


----------



## TheWolfGuy (Nov 5, 2014)

awesome! im a sophmore in high school and recently decided, "you know what? I was a furry all along!" then i joined today


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 5, 2014)

Well...this should be easy. Shadow Jaeger was originally called does Jaeger keeping to his Japanese and German roots however after his family were brutally murdered by a unknown force sora renames himself as shadow which is based of a song his father sung to him as a child. Shadow considered sora to had d died during the attack sand separate the two people. At the age of 14 he finally accepts what had happened to his family and after years of depression vows to use his ninja like abilities that was fought by his dad to prevent anyone else having to suffer like he did. Years later however shadow is met by strange men who slowly reveal he is in a grander scheme than just being a furry batman and soon learns of the mysterious murderers that killed his family. He soon learns that in order to continue protecting those close to him. He has to become one of the strongest known.

Shadows name is also quite a cool little thing on its own. Jaeger means hunter in German so is translation his name is shadow hunter.

Shadow is based of the main character from an old novel I tried to make but never got finished.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2014)

His first and last names come from different kinds of foxes (Kit Fox and Ruppell's Fox)  
After multiple accusations of Nazism, I gave him the middle name 'Heinrich' to fuck with people.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> His first and last names come from different kinds of foxes (Kit Fox and Ruppell's Fox)
> After multiple accusations of Nazism, I gave him the middle name 'Heinrich' to fuck with people.



That's actually pretty damned neat.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> That's actually pretty damned neat.


Neater still, 'Kit' is a rarely-used form of my real name, which I found out long after naming my fursona. This means that my fursona's name is plausible as the name of a real person.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Nov 6, 2014)

My sona's name is just an abbreviation of my own name. It's also how I sign my art and other various things.


----------



## SnowYuki (Nov 10, 2014)

Lets see, I was making a new sona since I got bored of my previous one and didn't think she represented me very well. I went through many names, I'm horrible with names and super picky with them. I wanted something simple and not so unique this time, and not entirely feminine. I asked my brother for suggestions, and apparently he always thought it was cool how my initials spelled Lee. After thinking about it for a little, I though it was perfect and named her Lee.
Also I already signed my art with my initials.
So Lee the porcupine mutt^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 10, 2014)

It used to be Mikazuki Marazhu but I kinda combined it together making it Marazhuki

Marazhu is my name actually


----------



## Hewge (Nov 10, 2014)

Marazhu is your name? Damn, yo. Now that's one jivin' name.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 24, 2014)

I go by Ren or Renarde online in a few places. It's french for vixen, so there you go.


----------



## Shad_noise (Nov 25, 2014)

When I was a small Internet baby, I loved the Sonic series, and my favorite character was Shadow. So, being a small child with minimal clever naming skills, I added "cat" to the end because my 'sona was a cat at the time and became "Shadowcat." Over time this got corrupted into different usernames, eventually slicing off all but the "Shad" part - and everyone has been calling me that for the past four years, haha. I'm even planning on changing my given name to legally be "Shad" since it's so ingrained in my mind as being my name. 

Last name is "Geist" which is my mom's maiden name and it means "Ghost" in German. My 'sona is a ghost, and it was almost my last name, so it fits!


----------



## Riltmos (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, I was playing an MMO called Planeshift, and I had to come up with a character name. Everything I tried was taken, and I got annoyed so I quite literally spammed the random name generator and clicked confirm without even looking at what I chose. So it could have been anything from Ayayayaya to Mr. Rainbowsparklepooter (though very unlikely), lukcily for me, it came out very well, and to date one of my favorite names.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2014)

Captain Doctor Jack Arclight is a rolling joke character from a tabletop game, started as a science officer on a vessel, and was pomoted to captain when the away team got eaten by mutants. He isn't a very good captain.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

I was designing a gryphon character of the same name. the character is unfinished. but the name stuck. And now im kind of stuck with it. I've had the name for years now. It's the combination of Mau (A Egyptian cat) and Gryph (which is obvious ). Some day I might finish painting that stupid gryphon


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 27, 2014)

My brother's first sheep he raised for 4-H was named Miss Fleece. She was the nicest since we bottle fed her and when I was 3 I led her into the auction ring. Since I was super tiny she put her head down for me to hold her and it was one of my first memories. 

P.S. She went to slaughter but I didn't figure it out until I was 10. They told me she went to a zoo as a petting zoo animal.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2014)

That's so sad :-(


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to depress you ​


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 27, 2014)

Enfys used to have rainbow hair (Enfys = rainbow)
Ellezard cause he's a Lizard.

So creative.


----------



## Obsydian (Nov 27, 2014)

I wanted something that sounded vaguely like "penguin" and Quinn came about.  Her last name is Rawkhop, since she's a rockhopper, but I wanted to be cute with it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> Sorry to depress you ​


It's alright, stories are made to tell.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Holy shit. I don't know.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 28, 2014)

I wanted to have a completely crazy character, but "crazy" was neither a name nor a good trait. I wanted something so crazy that it would be likable, I looked in a thesaurus for synonyms of "crazy", and there I found "kooky: smth/smn that is/looks crazy but that one may find a liking into", I loved the fact that it sounded close to "cookie" (giving me the ability to make lame puns) and it could be used directly as a name. I really don't regret choosing it now I can draw him in any crazy situation and justify by it's name!


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 28, 2014)

Croconaw said:


> Holy shit. I don't know.



but.. but.. croc knows everything


----------



## Baz (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, when I was about 5 I played a game called Webkinz where you had animals you controlled, could go shopping as that animal, do jobs ect. My name was bazooca123. I went with that username for everything until I was about 14 when I got into a game called world of tanks, my name was still the same, bazooca123 but everyone just called me Baz. I got used to the nick name and liked it and when I became a furry I figured that since thats what everyone calls me it might as well be my fursonas name.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2014)

My 'sona's full name is Rey Zar Sere Greifier.
It was originally Reyzar Sere Greifier, which was the result of a couple of other sergals I'd seen with R and Z in their name and I assumed it's a common thing with sergal names.
People started fucking it up and call him Razor, but that's so cringe my face can't handle it so I changed it "officially" from a nickname to just Rey to avoid confusion when I did a de-cringing trim a couple of months ago.
Sere is just a fun thing to say, and rhymes with seer.

Greifier doesn't mean anything as far as I know, but it sounds alright and rhymes with "grey pier"

And while writing this post I decided to add back the -zar, but as a separate name so the flow of the full name isn't so repetitive and it's like a homage to the old name he carried for years.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Nov 29, 2014)

So I finally decided on a name. My 'sona is officially *Aeronwy De Danaan*. You may call her "Aer" for short.

I chose Aeronwy because it is very close to the name Aerona. Aerona was the name of my character in Black Crusade (a Warhammer 40k rpg) who I absolutely fell in love with and I wanted to pay tribute to her. She is probably one of the best characters I have ever made or played as, and I have never had so much fun with an rpg as I've had with her crazy Khornate ways.  I loved her so much, that I even named my Dark Souls 2 character after her. Still, even if I loved Aerona, I didn't want my 'sona to be her. So I went on the same site I used to come up with her name (20000-names.com) and picked one that was very similar. Aeronwy also sounds a bit more feminine to me, which my 'sona definitely is. It's also a bonus that both names are Welsh, a primary heritage of mine.

As for De Danaan, I took that from the Tuatha De Danaan- a race of supernaturally gifted people (possibly gods) in Irish mythology. I first came across them in a college class about Medieval Vernacular Literature in the British Isles and fell in love with their total badassery. One of them was even the Morrigan, the most badass of females and a title very similar to my real name. Also, my grandmother (who may be a little crazy) always goes on about her Gaelic roots and how there is ancient magic in all of the women in our family. Honestly, she thinks she's part fae. But, what better way to honor my possibly magical heritage than to share a name with Gaelic Gods? And it gives me a neat background excuse if I ever want my 'sona to dabble in magic.


----------



## Sleepyeyessleep (Dec 1, 2014)

My fursona's name is Darfelk.  So do you all remember WAY back in the day when dial up was as fast as it got and ezboard rpgs were all the rage? ... ... ... Ok so maybe forum based rpgs were never cool but anyways. There were a few boards I played on but only one I ever stuck with. It was called "The Chosen Journey" and it was pretty cool because it was basically a mutliverse hub for anything you could imagine. Darfelk was a name I pulled from a random fantasy name generator and used for that game. I ended up using it for so long that I use it for most things online nowadays. So yeah I just stuck with it.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm the color grey, so my name is Grey. Boom.


----------



## Abjorn (Dec 1, 2014)

I like vikings. Decided I wanted to larp, so I created the name Hallgeir Abjornson do go by. Then I found I couldn't tolerate the local larpers' tendency to act like d-bags, so I quite and decided to change the name to Abjorn Valgeirson as an attempt to reboot the persona I created. Abjorn is old norse for "ancestral bear" or something like that, while Valgeirson is "Son of Slain-Spear". Did research to come up with the name, which is something nobody in my former 'larp' group knew nothing about.


----------



## TatzelThess (Dec 1, 2014)

Thessur is a name I came up with years and years ago.  It originated from a little short story I wrote about this pen I had that was shaped like a dragon with the pen tip in the end of the tail.  I decided to name the pen Thessur as a short version of Thesaurus, and liked the name so much I just adopted it for my own use.


----------



## Siraphine (Dec 2, 2014)

I actually got the name long before I really realized I was into the furry fandom. I was trying to think of a good name for a character in an MMORPG I was wanting to play, but I am 100000% against using any numbers, dashes, symbols, or extra letters in names when battling availability. I will sit around for weeks if I have to, coming up with a game name.  I ended up waking up in the middle of the night with the name Sarafina stuck in my head, which, of course, was taken.  I played around with letters and eventually came up with Siraphine, which became my online personality.  Anywhere you go, if you see someone named Siraphine, there's a 99% chance it's me.


----------



## Spelunkadunk (Dec 3, 2014)

My fursona's name is Jiyuu-jin which means Free Spirit.  I choose this name for my fursona because I myself truly wish to be a free outgoing soul.  Too me my fursona is more then just a character he is part of my personality that I really wish I could show more often.  I love to explore new places and I love to just roam around in the woods listening to the sounds, feeling the breeze on my face,  but with the demands of day to day life I rarely get to experience these things anymore.


----------



## paigeyleighwolf (Dec 4, 2014)

My fursona's name (Leigha, pronounces Lee-a) was names after my middle name (Leigh), I just added the A to make it sound more feminine :3
I've always liked my middle name, I have no idea why hahaha, and I thought that naming my fursona after my middle name made her than bit more personal :3


----------



## ricchi (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay mine is super uncreative but my fursona is a momonga, the japanese flying squirrel, so i named faem Risu which is literally squirrel in japanese...


----------



## Arec (Dec 6, 2014)

Charlie Black.
It's the name of the protagonist of a novel I've been working on for years. I've had the idea of that person for long, the "ideal me," somebody who'd speak up when I would be too afraid to, someone who'd make the right move where I'd fail to do anything. At first he was nothing but a silhouette, just an "idea." But after working on shaping out his character and personality through many pages of writing, I realized I wasn't so far away from being him, that we were almost identical, the same person. I decided to pick the name Charlie for him because it seemed to fit him well. Black simply is a last name I like. The combination of these two is basically a pun and reference to Charlie Brown.
I linked that alter ego with a fantasy of an anthro I had when I was about 15. That furry was something like a fantasy boyfriend to me because I was lonely and felt unloved for a very long time. I made that fantasy anthro my fursona and I identify myself with him easily. That's how my fursona's name was created.


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 10, 2014)

*Keetoo* - Came from Mass Effect as there were two Quarian names that I thought were cool. Keenah and Seetoo. Now that I look at it I just switched the K with the S


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 13, 2014)

He's not my 'sona per se, but *Grant* is named such because he grants wishes. It's deep, man.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 14, 2014)

*Funeral* is the perfect name for my fursona.  I've always been in love with death, melancholy feelings, and depressing things and I eventually started going by Funeral for various online names and it just kind of stuck with me.  Plus, when I have the privilege to go to actual funerals, I am filled with this feeling that I cannot describe.  A room filled with acknowledgement of death.  A room filled with grieving, loss, and sadness.  I only have comparable feelings when I am hanging out at a cemetery.
Uncreative, generic, and unoriginal?  Maybe.
But it's perfect for my fursona and I since his brain is pretty much a copy of mine.


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 15, 2014)

Kittaty was my "imaginary friend" as a little girl :3 I'm not sure how little me came up with her name (I think it just sort of happens ) She has existed as long as I can remember (creepy... XD oh goodness). I still haven't completely developed my fursona  but I use the name Kittaty for everything.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 17, 2014)

My fursona name, Keefur is a blend of the breed of dogs I show, Keeshonden, and being a furry.  The short version of Keeshonden is Kee.  Add that to Furry and you get Kee+Fur=Keefur.  My fursuit, Cutter Cat (the Sabertooth) is because his teeth are molded from a set of teeth cast from a set of real Sabertooth teeth.  They are like little swords, so I'm a "Cutter" Cat.


----------



## TinyHatter (Dec 17, 2014)

My fursona name, Embri (Embriss), is the name of a little girl I used to see that nobody else could see. I used to see her in the mirror. (I used to have a lot of hallucinations.) 
She's a sweetie. Very friendly, polite, charismatic... Awesome fursona. :3


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2014)

It's the name of an actual furry friend, from Finland that just seemed to suit my character all too well. So I stole it, with his permission, of course.

Though my version of Simo is just a dirt-poor, good-natured, mischevious 'lil Skunk from the Alabama Swamps, who ran away from home, and a pray-away-the-gay conversion camp. Leastways, that's how it all began...


----------



## Soarins (Dec 18, 2014)

Welll... Tegan's name simply came from the fact that I was jumping around a few names and that was the only one that stuck well enough, and well Tegan Mare, I liked the sound of that.
My other one came from a friend of mine naming him after a pet of theirs, Bosco Dog, BD as a nickname, it was there idea and It once again simply stuck because of the comments getting around to my friend group.
and Tactic came from the fact that I was trying to come up with a name, I started with Puzzle but someone got angry with me for using the same name, and I was trying to come up with a plan for the name, Plan, Tactic, and It just kind of fit.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

My Name is a portmanteau of mau (a cat) and gryphon (a gryphon)


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 23, 2014)

With my first internet experience, I was a total sperglord who had worse English than I have now. My name was Fallenstar. Only now do I look back and cringe heavily as I remember the posts I made that exposed my stupidity. The forums eventually fell to the scourge of a lack of funding, and I tried to start again. I google translated Fallenstar into Latin, making Lapisstella. I condensed it and toyed around with the spelling until I got the end product I have now.


----------



## xHazex (Jan 3, 2015)

My sona's name is 'Haze' because of the black fur on him (He's got white, blue, and black fur). Also, it's because every since he was a child, he liked to stick to the shadows in his home city (writing an anthro/furry book)


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 3, 2015)

My fursona's name is Gauge because its what my biological mother originally wanted to name me before picking something else, and I feel that to some degree my fursona should be an alternate representation of myself. So I named it what I myself would have been named.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 3, 2015)

My fursona's name, Ursus...a combination of the obvious (he's a bear) and the fact that it is also my Xbox s/n.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, salamanders have "sliqq" skin. Hohaheeee! Ironically my skin is always dry because I don't use lotion


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 3, 2015)

Since posting I gave Lopori a surname, Conteh. It has a ring to it and I was going on a search for names that are popular in the DRC but still work in Europe contexts and Conteh appeared. Then I remembered it's the surname of an old school friend so I thought eh, I'm stealing it.
Giving Lopori a surname made it feel like a more complete character. And I can use it as an alias online and stuff.


----------



## Treble (Jan 6, 2015)

Treble is my character's name, based off the treble cleff itself. 
I was a huge choir dork growing up, and she embodies the freedom
I felt being a soprano in choir through the years~


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 6, 2015)

I came up with Silvaris in a couple of ways.  It was the name of a character in a book series I was reading at the time (The Dragonlance Chronicles if anyone is interested), and I love the name.  I decided to keep it because my fursona is a silver fox, and I originally have the name spelled differently (Syllvaris).  I changed it to the way that it was spelled in the book because I decided I liked it better.


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 6, 2015)

My fursona's name is Ryouzen. Really when I was making him I had wanted a name that i was sure was unique to him. I think what i did exactly was I looked up various names of things on google translate. Then went and threw words together in various ways and at some point came Ryouzen. It sounded masculine, unique, and seemed to fit his personality well so I made it my fursona's name.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah..... The story of my sona name and my nickname is a bit odd, but its true. I used to do electric arc welding on a regular basis, and I was lot always to careful either. So one time I was working on making a wall-mounted bike rack for the garage and had not taken the time to dawn proper fire-proof welding garments. I had a pair of cargo pants on and was working away when I felt something hot on my right leg. So I raised my mask and looked down to see my pants were burning. I yelled and my grandpa came running to find rolling around on the driveway trying to put out the fire. He ended up grabbing the garden hose and spraying me with it which finished the job. I don't know for sure what caused the fire, but it is very likely that molten slag (or for laymans a spark) was the culprit. I was fine for the most part due to the pants being made of cotton, NOT polyester which would have melted and given me third degree burns. I also seem to have a tendency to always be around when a fire starts and I'm usually the one to put it out (for better of for worse), and I've on many occasions been burned, including but not limited to having my eyebrows burnt off from a propane flash-fire. So in shot me and fire don't seem to like each other. And after the incedent with my pants catching fire and due to the cause of it starting, people just started calling me Sparky, and a fair few call me that exclusively.


----------



## Macxi (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine actually started out more or less as a placeholder, haha. 

All I knew at the time was that I wanted it to start with M (same as my name, and gives me reason to use the 'M' necklace) and I wanted to base the fursona after my love of travelling and nature. I pinned the name Muddy there temporarily, then ended up basing the design around that name, and after that was finalised, the name just stuck so I've never really considered changing it to anything else. Truth be told, I don't think anything else would fit quite so well, because... I mean. She just looks _muddy_.


----------



## tubajock (Jan 11, 2015)

I have 2 fursonas. 1 is just my real name as they are me. The other (more of what I am in my minds eye) name is Eva . I got the name from the 1st "anime" that I got hooked on: Oban Star Racers. The main cherictor's name is Eva. My name is 2 letters and Eva is short sweet to the point like my own, but Eva is a beautiful name so that name has stuck with me for many years till I decided to make her recently. So between my insistence on short names and finding beauty in those 3 letters, she had to be named Eva.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2015)

my main fursonas name is my name


----------



## BobTheZombie (Jan 11, 2015)

I have had the nickname BobTheZombie since middle school (it was some stupid Resident Evil joke that I can't even remember now). 
While i do like that nickname, my fursona's name is Ghoul...because ya know. It is different but they pretty much mean the same thing.
Wanted to change, but also wanted to have my con friends recognize me. Bob The Zombie = Ghoul The Lion? -shrug- I dunno...made sense at the time.


----------



## RushThePanda (Jan 27, 2015)

My fursona's name is Rush. The name was given to me by a friend in high school when I was still a brony. I didn't have a name for my OC so he gave me one. Rush. I didn't like it because it wasn't my own idea. He picked it because it starts with the same letter as my first name.

Later I began searching for a username on Steam that was short and easy to say. I used Rush, I suppose it grew on me. Now so many people know me as Rush, I really couldn't think of anything else to represent myself. 

It's also similar to my own name. It starts with the same letter, and has the same letter of consonants and vowels in the same places.


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, mine's name is simply original Arabic name of her star where she was born, not these all "Betelgeuse", "Bayt al-Jauz" and another words with the first letter "baun" instead of "yaa".


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

Not very interesting story for mine but ..different

So I started playing this game years ago called over soul ( pretty sure the games dead now but it might not be) and there was a vampire character playable in it who's name was Vauldis. I liked the name so I started using it as backup names on games , it rose from that however after I became a furry and I used it as my fursonas first name , considering he's German "Vauldis" fit pretty well imo.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine is named Ivan Dzersky, 
he served for the Serbian army in Kosovo


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine doesn't have a name. His entire purpose is to just give horny people or furs every disease known to man.


----------



## RushThePanda (Feb 2, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> Mine doesn't have a name. His entire purpose is to just give horny people or furs every disease known to man.


Makes you sound like some kind of urban legend.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Feb 2, 2015)

My fursona's current name is Baskerville... because I like that book. 'Bout it.


----------



## AlexDama (Feb 9, 2015)

Mine (Alex) is just the name I wish my parents had given me instead of the crappy one I have. Well, my fursona is actually called Alexander Diane Dama. Alex because I love it. Diane because the goddess Diane is associated with deers. Dama because fallow deers are scientifically called Dama Dama and my fursona is part fallow deer, part roe deer (and took more after the roe deer but Rodir is the last name of their mother, I really had fun with the last names so I made up an entier family).


----------



## Kristofferson (Feb 10, 2015)

Kristofferson came about because I deeply connected with the name. Partially, from the Wes Anderson adaption of "Fantastic Mr. Fox", identifying with the cousin's temperament, thus associating myself with the name (I don't claim him to be the character). I'm quite picky about names, and this one was exactly right.


----------



## Summerbun (Feb 11, 2015)

My two fursonas' names are Summer and Cocoa. The former is because my birthday is in the summer. :I

The latter...well, her name was originally Foxwyrm, I got a dragon on the site Flight Rising just because I just wanted a chocolate-colored dragon, I named her Cocoa, and eventually ended up customizing her to look like Foxwyrm. I then decided to rename Foxwyrm "Cocoa" after the dragon and have the species be a "foxwyrm." Yeh. That's about it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 11, 2015)

He is called Bane because he is the bane of those who would bring needless suffering.

Not really my fursona (don't really have one), just a character.


----------



## Coffox (Feb 11, 2015)

Nik The Fox.

pretty much a true "Avatar" of myself

but why i chose Nik was because the day i was deciding on a fursona name i happened to look left while leaning on my office chair to inspect my Nikon DSLR in the case.

Result: Nik the Fox, Fox with a camera.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 11, 2015)

In my fursona's universe, "Ieono" means "Tragedy" in his native tongue, Watumno. Watumno is a constructed language I created while I was in college the first time around, getting my linguistics B.A. I figured I'd incorporate it into my fursona's story so that it'd get used somehow, haha. He calls himself "Tragedy" after a lot of really terrible things happens to him, and he has to create a new identity in a new world.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 11, 2015)

Current Character's name is Duality Jack. Because that's an awesome name for a tinkering gun-slinger.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Guys (Or do you say Furs?)
Anyway
Im new here, so Im gonna explain the name for my Fursona. I still have no picture, but Im searching for an artist to draw 
First of all: Its a black Wolf with light blue eyes. He has a white stripe from his head down the spine to the tail.
His name is "Tsawl Layon" (Tsaul Laion spoken), this is actually Na'vi language, its the language spoken in the movie "Avatar" (Pandora thing). And its an actual language with grammar and all this stuff. 

Tsawl Layon means "(The) Big/Great/Large Black", cause my Fursona is mostly black.
Thats pretty much it


----------



## phaofal (Feb 15, 2015)

My fursonas name is phaolfal (pronounced f-ey-ol-fal). I got this name from the initials of my real name, which are A,R,G,P. Then i converted my initials to the phenetic alphabet which was then alpha, romeo, golf, papa. After that i found a cool website that mixes several words together and i had loads of names to choose from, so i picked my favourite name which is of course, phaolfal.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 16, 2015)

ITs easy to explain the name of my main fursonaMaplestory class luminous + wolf =Luminouswolf


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm terrible when it comes to naming characters. I like dragons. I'm a wolf. And then, I became Dragon. The wolf.

Yeah... That actually is my fursona's name, believe it or not.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 18, 2015)

My middle name's Michelle. Chellehound is a play on "hellhound." EZPZ.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

I named maug after my pen name


----------



## Spiderdragon (Feb 20, 2015)

Spiderdragon is so called because she's got eight limbs in total, four forearms, two hindlegs and wings.

Valduin is a combination of my name (Val) and Alduin from Skyrim, a joke because I cosplayed Alduin for a convention. I tacked it on to Spiderdragon as "her real name".


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

My middle name is Silas, which is Scottish. I like metal, so I needed a metal sounding last name. I know it may seem a bit clichÃ©, but I decided on McSlayer. Silas McSlayer. Kind of a cool Scottish name, kind of like how my IRL name is Scottish. I am not telling you what it is, though, as I prefer to protect my identity.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 20, 2015)

It came to me in a dream~
Sorta. I just wanted a duo-syllabic name that could independently be names. So Kee, and Roh. Originally Kee was my raccoon 'sona that stood for my introverty shy subby side, and Roh was a lioness, my outgoing ballsy domme side
and then I gave up on duo sonas and so now I just stick with a switchy awesome lioness
Not sure where the actual name came to me from, but I wanted something that wasn't based in a pre-existing language, you know, to find out later that my name means "eggplant" in dutch or something. Much to my chagrin though, I recently discovered kee-roh (or more phonetically accurate, kii-ro) is "yellow" in Japanese. dammit.
Yay for storytime!


----------



## Synomance (Feb 20, 2015)

My Original Name for a Dragon I made in a game was Drake of Sin, though I thought it was Cheesy so I made it into Sindrake, but saw it was taken so I made the I to a Y and.. well.. Nameed my Fursona that way.


----------



## Muln (Feb 20, 2015)

Maugryph is the most unique name I've seen in this forum


----------



## Valko (Feb 25, 2015)

I took an inspiration from one of furries to lay down and let letters clash into each other until they form something with sound. I played with the name Falco and i love letter V and so i made Valko, then after some googling i found out it's an actual name and it means wolf in bulgaria  what are the odds.


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 25, 2015)

Appa.

Appa is an abbreviation of Appalachia. This is representative of both my home as well is my hiking of the Appalachian Trail.
I debated on going with Wyatt for a while (my middle name) but Appa sounds better and is more personal. So Appa it is


----------



## wolfwarlord (Feb 25, 2015)

The story behind my fursona is that he has no name and that the people in his tribe call him simply "warlord" he is a chieftain in a wolf tribe that lives in the cold north (russia or Siberia)


----------



## Valko (Feb 26, 2015)

wolfwarlord said:


> The story behind my fursona is that he has no name and that the people in his tribe call him simply "warlord" he is a chieftain in a wolf tribe that lives in the cold north (russia or Siberia)



that's cool (see what i did there?)


----------



## Wildhoney (Feb 26, 2015)

I gave my fursona the name Chrysanthos cause it just sounded divine... like Greek words usually do. Nothing very interesting >.>


----------



## koom (Mar 1, 2015)

it's a twist on a nickname of mine.


----------



## Zirco (Mar 4, 2015)

I spent a month thinking then i finally thought of one by Shortening the name of the element Zirconium


----------



## born2beagator (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine (Sauriel) comes from a story I am writing.  In fact, I didn't even have a sona till I started writing this.  Then I thought "Hey, what if I put myself in the story."  that turned into "I found my fursona!"

Anyways, I began as a human in charge of a park that has found a way to resurrect dinosaurs, much like Jurassic Park.  A reptile god named Serpens has been slowly taking over the world by turning humans into reptiles, and he wants to bring back velociraptors as the dominant species.  He entices me to join his cause.  Needless to say, I needed some scales of my own


----------



## WifiFurry (Mar 7, 2015)

Originally my fursona's name was gonna be 'Frosting' due to this fur I found that was oranged with frosted white tips. Sadly none of the colors were working and I had a last moment "Skrew it!!" thought and slapped my favorite pattern (black and white stripes) onto her. How the stripes bent reminded me of the wifi logo I always see when I connect, so the name WIFI immediately popped into my head and I just stuck with it.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 7, 2015)

*Cobalt:
*1. I like science, especially the elements. Cobalt is an element, and I like it because it sounds interesting and doesn't end in "-ium"
2. Cobalt is a shade of blue, which covers half of Cobalt's body.
3. Cobalt sounds neato


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, in real life I'm a little geeky and eccentric and I wanted to reflect that in my fursona by making him a mad scientist, an archetype which I think matches my personality quite closely.

The name 'SparkPlug' was partly inspired by an anthropomorphic squirrel character I designed years ago named Sparky, I thought it would be a good way to reference one of my first anthro characters.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 11, 2015)

I was watching Pokemon one day (don't know why) and for some reason the episode was based around Cilan...so I came up with Sylen and the rest is history.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 20, 2015)

I like names starting with the letter K... I also liked the sound of the word/title Cleric.

Bam!
I might give him a last name too though.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Mar 20, 2015)

I chose the name for my character back when I created him. That is, back when I had no creativity at all. It was the name given to a fictitious person in a physics exercise I had in school. For some reason I liked the name. Today I would probably come up with a more original name, or use my own LOL.


----------



## Logan Who (Apr 10, 2015)

mine stems from the fact my fursona does not know his last name (long story...). He only knows his first name is Logan, and when he introduces himself as Logan, he is often asked "Logan who?", so one day, he simply decided to roll with it.

Fun fact: His torn uniform name tag reads "WH...", which makes the "Who" as last name believable to the people around him. Truth is, his last name is White. But neither does he know it, nor any other person around him.


----------



## crows (May 11, 2015)

Levi, or Leviathan was named so for the fact that he has two stylized Leviathan crosses running down his arms. Plus I really like the name Levi.


----------

